# Should I get a DSLR?



## spattergrind (Dec 20, 2012)

I love the quality of the DSLR images and I am interested in getting one, but is it really worth it?


I am looking at the Pentax K5 because of its reviews and comparison on snapsort.com
Would like to spend under $900

What do you guys think? 


Thanks!


----------



## Wretched (Dec 20, 2012)

You don't NEED a DSLR for good image quality, no. Canon make a great 'compact' camera (it's not really a compact, it's larger, but with an integrated lens) called the G12. I've seen some amazing pics from this line of cameras.

See one on eBay here: Canon PowerShot G12 10MP Premium Compact Digital Camera - Black | eBay

There are plenty of good cameras under $900 in this range. The new Canon EOS M could be for you, too. It's not an SLR, but features many of the things an SLR has, like the APS-C sensor and the ability to swap lenses as you get more cash. You can even buy an adaptor to run EF and EF-S lenses like the rest of the EOS DSLR range uses, which would be handy down the track if you decide you want to step into the DSLR world.

100% BRAND NEW Canon EOS M Kit w/ (18-55mm) (22mm) (Speedlite 90EX) Black | eBay


----------



## Tang (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm all about Pentax these days, but like Wretched said, you don't need a DSLR to get DSLR quality images these days. If I were in the market, I'd definitely be considering members of the Sony NEX family.

Amazon.com: Sony NEX-5N 16.1 MP Compact Interchangeable Lens Touchscreen Camera with 18-55mm Lens (Black): SONY: Camera & Photo

Sony is on top of the APC-C game (actually, I think the NEX5 and above use the same sensor that the Pentax K5 and Nikon D7000 have), and if you don't think you'll need a physical viewfinder, this would be an excellent camera to start off with.

Now, if you want to get a DSLR Pentax would be a good choice with either the K5 or K30. Be aware that new Pentax glass is usually a bit more expensive than the Canon/Nikon equivalent, but the quality is pretty outstanding. The K5/K30 are also both weather sealed, if you ever planned on taking your camera out into the elements. To be quite honest, all of the mainstream DSLR's are going to produce great image quality, you just have to find a camera that fits you as a person. Pentax fits me, but it might not fit you. If you can, try and get to a photography store and get your hands on everything you can. As a wise man once said, the photographer doesn't choose the camera, the camera chooses the photographer.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

Going a bit the other way here but a friend has a few high end cameras and his go to travel camera is an of Nikon D40. They don't make them anymore but you can find mint ones with lenses for dirt cheap like $2-300 ready to go.
It will teach you the DSLR technique and if you don't like it you can sell it for what your bought it for.

Nothing wrong with Pentax but this is a great second option..


----------



## Tang (Dec 27, 2012)

Bevo said:


> Going a bit the other way here but a friend has a few high end cameras and his go to travel camera is an of Nikon D40. They don't make them anymore but you can find mint ones with lenses for dirt cheap like $2-300 ready to go.
> It will teach you the DSLR technique and if you don't like it you can sell it for what your bought it for.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Pentax but this is a great second option..



Those older DSLR's still produce great work and like you said, they're so cheap you can afford to get some great glass. If I were picking up an older Nikon DSLR, I'd probably get a D50.. almost exactly the same as the D40, but it has the mechanical focus pin so you can use older autofocus glass.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm a photographer when I'm not being a musician (and my grandpa is a professional. He has his own business).

My three favorite Camera's are Sony, Cannon, and Nikon. Sony's prices usually fit what they give you (fair pricing), but Cannon I tend to favor a little more because I found the picture's were SLIGHTLY sharper.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2012)

It really depends on what you want. A dSLR is only as good as the lens on it. The Canon T3/T3i kit lens is considered pretty good (i.e. much better than standard kit lenses) but generally you'll want to sink your money into a fancier lens rather than a fancier camera body, unless you specifically need the features that come with the higher end bodies. You can pick up a T3 for under $500. And then the lenses range from a couple of hundred to waaaay higher. So if you're just doing point and shoot stuff, then like the other guys said you can get something else. But even the mirrorless cameras are about the price of a T3. So my advice would be go with a "standard" that is likely to stick around for a long time. The Canon T3 or Nikon 3100 are safe starter level bets. Then the second purchase should be a lens that is for what you plan on doing most of. Like, portraits, telephoto, macro, etc. 
Lastly, if you are doing specific stuff like that (telephoto, macro, etc.) you really should go dSLR due to the lens availability.


----------



## Kwirk (Feb 13, 2013)

The T3 and the T3i are NOT the same camera. I've seen this in a few threads here now.


----------



## Tang (Feb 13, 2013)

Kwirk said:


> The T3 and the T3i are NOT the same camera. I've seen this in a few threads here now.



Indeed. The T3i runs circles around the T3.


----------



## spattergrind (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for replying guys! I got the k5 with a 35mm prime. Pretty great for the price. Want to get a good zoom sometime.


----------



## Tang (Feb 13, 2013)

spattergrind said:


> Thanks for replying guys! I got the k5 with a 35mm prime. Pretty great for the price. Want to get a good zoom sometime.



Oo, the 35mm f/2.4 or f/2.8 macro? Check the photography thread for some pictures I've taken with my K30 and the 35 f/2.4. Great, great combo.

EDOT: linkz. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3411450-post487.html


----------



## spattergrind (Feb 14, 2013)

Tang said:


> Oo, the 35mm f/2.4 or f/2.8 macro? Check the photography thread for some pictures I've taken with my K30 and the 35 f/2.4. Great, great combo.
> 
> EDOT: linkz. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3411450-post487.html



Yep the 35mm 2.4
not bad for a $175 lens. 

Great photos btw!


----------

